# Anyone ever mail order kibble?



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

Has anyone tried mail ordering food online from like Amazon, Petflow etc? I was wondering if it was decent and delivered well, I mean that's how it gets to the store via UPS, Fed Ex right?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Not from them, but I bought some from someplace else and it always came just fine. In fact, they would send a reminder notice when they estimated I was getting low so I wouldn't run out. 

Unfortunately, I ended up with 80 pounds of it when I discovered it was the dog food that was making Rebel's ears so bad, so I donated it to a rescue.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I got a bag of TOTW cat food from petflow. It was shipped pretty quickly and I had no issues with it.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Yup, all the time (cant recall last time I bought kibble at the store) ,I use either mrchewy.com, doggiefood.com or petcarerx.com


Pet Food, Treats, and Toys at MrChewy.com - Free Shipping,

Greenies, Orijen, Acana, Wellness, Flossies, Natural & Organic Dog Food - DoggieFood.com


Shop Pet Food for your Dog or Cat, PetCareRx carries a wide selection of your pets favorite brands!


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I've never ordered any myself; but I hear a lot of people who are happy ordering from Petflow.


----------



## Bluey (Nov 16, 2011)

I USed to order flint Ricker ranch online and I really liked it. Never had to leave the house!


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I've ordered from petfooddirect, k9cuisine and doggiefood before, all went fine, I had to get grain free kibble shipped in for about a year until someone locally decided to carry it and it was the only way I could get quality canned cat food as well.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Bluey said:


> I USed to order flint Ricker ranch online and I really liked it. Never had to leave the house!


That's the one i ordered. My relatives actually sell it. When i look at the dog food ratings, it's about a three out of five, though. I liked it because it didn't have preservatives in it.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

I've ordered Mulligan Stew from doggiefood. No one around my area sells it and I really like this food. Never had a problem.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

I use Doggiefood.com and Mrchewy.com with no issues. I've used Petflow, but I find their prices are too high. I used Petcarerx.com last year, but had too many issues with them. 

My food actually just came today from Mrchewy. I find them very simple to use with the autoship. It is easy to modify as needed.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I have a friend that orders from petflow.com all the time. She has had great service and no problems with them. I think they have a $4.95 flat rate for shipping.

Back when I fed kibble I ordered on line all the time. I ordered from petfooddirect and heartypets. I liked both places. I always waited to order when they had free shipping or a low flat rate....


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Use it all the time.

I feed Back to Basics and am not able to find it near me, so I use PetFoodDirect and have been very pleased with it. Free shipping, FTW! :biggrin:


----------

